# Yellow slip



## dons1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi all could anybody shed any light on the following, went to the immigration dept today to apply for my yellow slip all paperwork correct apart from my medical insurance does not cover my for the cost of seeing a doctor generally about €20, and that it didn't cover me for transport of my body if I die. After speaking to other dept it seems the lady I spoke to this morning is being awkward, does anybody know if there are two form of yellow slip one for retired people and one for workers or if it mentions anywhere on the slip about the type of application made. I have a job offer so can get that part of the form signed, but I need to be retired with an income in order to claim the duty free on importing my car. Head is firmly rooted up own a*** because of this


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

This all seems very confused. Importing the car is a function of Customs & Excise not the Immigration Dept. As I understand it the information you have been given is out of date. The duty free concession for retired people is no longer applicable but the import of a car which is a personal possession is duty free.

Unless Immigration has changed the rules then the objections you have been given are nonsense. As far as 2 types of yellow slip are concerned I have never heard of this. The yellow slip relates to residency not age or employment.

I would ask to see the Immigration lady's boss and request clarification.

Pete


----------



## dons1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, you can't apply for the car as part of your personal property unless you have a yellow slip or residency permit, this is what we were told by customs at larnaca because if you are going to use the car for work you have to pay the duty, there is no other person at derinya immigration just this lady ( she is the boss) I have rung pafos and larnaca they said she is wrong, she says they are doing to wrong, can't get through to Nicosia they don't answer the phone, I'm stuck


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I believe you have been informed wrongly. Why not make the application at Customs to import the car as personal property and see if they require a yellow slip? In our case they did not and this requirement would also mean that a non-resident with property here who wishes to import a car could not do so as personal property.

You could inform the lady at Immigration what you have told us and ask her to speak to Larnaca and/or Paphos to confirm the situation. If she insists she is right you could make a trip to Larnaca and attempt the application there.

There is a very helpful Citizen's Advice office in Paphos that helps iron out these situations. It might be worth seeing if there is one in your locale.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This all sounds like total nonsense to me. I know of many people who have imported their cars as personal property and had no trouble at all. As it takes some time to get your yellow slip it would be total nonsense to expect you to have a yellow slip when you first arrive.
I don't know what they feed them in Larnaca but I think it must contain a fair amount of whacky backy


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> I believe you have been informed wrongly. Why not make the application at Customs to import the car as personal property and see if they require a yellow slip? In our case they did not and this requirement would also mean that a non-resident with property here who wishes to import a car could not do so as personal property.
> 
> You could inform the lady at Immigration what you have told us and ask her to speak to Larnaca and/or Paphos to confirm the situation. If she insists she is right you could make a trip to Larnaca and attempt the application there.
> 
> ...


In one thing you are wrong Pete. You can only import a car as personal property if you are going to transfer your residence, not as a UK resident with holiday property in Cyprus.

But for the yellow slip when importing the car that is rubbish. I have talked to customs today in Limassol about my car and they only want the car papers and after paying Customs Clearence I will get my form to be able to drive until registration and permission to stay is fixed.

Anders


----------

